# New Galaxy S III, need rom help



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

I recently upgraded to the S3 on vzw and of course rooted as soon as I got home. Now though I'm not sure what Rom to flash. I actually like the touchwiz skin on this phone so staying with a touchwiz Rom doesn't bother me. I have used both CM7 and Gummy on my old D2G and loved gummy.

That said, any suggestions?


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Beans rom


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/521-verizon-galaxy-s-iii-development/


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...ii-development/


If you are suggesting I look there then I would like to ask for some more direct advice, as I was trying to ask for user opinion on the roms in development.

If you mean to say that I should have posted this topic in that sub-forum, then I apologize. I was under the impression that the development sub-forums were strictly for topics related to the development and testing of specific roms and features.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Aroth said:


> If you are suggesting I look there then I would like to ask for some more direct advice, as I was trying to ask for user opinion on the roms in development.
> 
> If you mean to say that I should have posted this topic in that sub-forum, then I apologize. I was under the impression that the development sub-forums were strictly for topics related to the development and testing of specific roms and features.


There's a new "tell me what ROM to use" thread every week is what he was subtly trying to get at. Each one has the same answers and same results.


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> There's a new "tell me what ROM to use" thread every week is what he was subtly trying to get at. Each one has the same answers and same results.


Ah. I suspected as much and I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> Ah. I suspected as much and I apologize for my ignorance.


A responsible user who owns up to their n00bishness? *Gasp* I'm in shock. Not on my internets!

Anyways, quick wrap-up of the 20 or so other threads of these that seem to crop up every week or two (along with "Just came from a GNex" or "S3 vs GNex")

TouchWiz: CleanROM is generally the most stable as its just the stock Verizon image, debloated. Scott does a damn good job of babying it and making it simple yet clean (as the title implies)

If you want customization, there are various other options. Many will recommend Bean's, its a good ROM, its one of the majors here. There are a few more at XDA. I personally like GalaxyMOD at XDA for a TW ROM. Most have similar features, some have slightly different tweaks/options (theme options, various audio/video engine add-ons, etc) just read the OPs and see which is for you. Most have similar stability (mostly stable) and most of them also opt for an Aroma installer so you can pick and choose what you want anyways. As I said, IMHO, GalaxyMOD is my preference, just because of extensive theming options built-in, and I like the themes, it also has the option for alot of the AOSP apps I prefer (AOSP keyboard, 4.2 camera, messaging, clock, etc)

AOSP: Depends on what you want. At this point keep in mind if you want the most stable experience stick with a 4.1.2 build as those are mostly as stable as AOSP will get. Most of those don't see much development anymore though, for the last month or so as most everything has merged to work on 4.2. Nonetheless, if you need a lot of stability stick with 4.1.2 for another month or so. (Although as you used CM9 on a D2G I'm not sure if thats an issue for you







)

Go with CM if you want mostly pure AOSP with some nice tweaks. I'm actually quite a fan of CM10.1, I like where CM is going with 4.2. A lot of their custom settings are really nice and intuitive. Its not overly customizable like some of the others, but its quite nice.

Go with AOKP if you want more customizations but relatively as stable as CM. AOKP with our device also happens to be blessed with an extremely active developer. He's recently gotten busy with other stuff (like getting married in the last month and working on an app) but BMc does a bang-up job overall and keeps it about the relative stability of CM but with lots more options. If you are going with 4.1.2 AOSP, I'd be hardpressed to recommend anything BUT AOKP, unless you just prefer some other ROMs for whatever preference of settings or similar.

There's various others, Liquid, PA, Baked, etc. etc. etc. I usually stick around CM and AOKP as the major real development for AOSP on this phone gets done on CM and some on AOKP. Some others like Liquid will pull CM and AOKP and throw in their own splashes, but those two tend to get the latest and greatest first. (I would argue those are the two biggest AOSP players in the game anyways at this point for any device... CM obviously 1 with AOKP 2)

Anyways, blah blah. They all have advantages/disadvantages. Just do things in this order: Root/Flash Recovery (or Flash Recovery/Root if you are on JB)/unlock bootloader. Backup IMEI using the synergy .zip and the terminal commands. Put on either the latest TWRP or CWM (refer to the 4.2 Recovery thread here in General) flash and flash away. Nandroid are your lifeline if you find something you don't want.


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd just like to give a shoutout for Eclipse... I know its not a contest but it is by far my favorite in terms of a combination of features, theme, and stability.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Goose306. I think I will try out CleanROM for now and get it set up the way I want, then maybe check out AOKP and CM10. Never actually used CM9 on the D2G though. Was part of the group that helped port CM7 originally, then life got busy around the time we moved to the GB kernel/base for our port. x13thAngelx introduced me to his Gummy port when I got tired of the instability from the CM7 port and honestly I loved it.

Just to be sure, since I have already have root and CWM Touch, all I need to do is make IMEI and Nandroid backups and then flash away? (been a good while since I have done this lol)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Aroth said:


> Thanks a bunch Goose306. I think I will try out CleanROM for now and get it set up the way I want, then maybe check out AOKP and CM10. Never actually used CM9 on the D2G though. Was part of the group that helped port CM7 originally, then life got busy around the time we moved to the GB kernel/base for our port. x13thAngelx introduced me to his Gummy port when I got tired of the instability from the CM7 port and honestly I loved it.
> 
> Just to be sure, since I have already have root and CWM Touch, all I need to do is make IMEI and Nandroid backups and then flash away? (been a good while since I have done this lol)


Yup pretty much. Also decide if you want a different kernel than what CleanROM is including. IMHO been rocking LeanKernel for months now with no complaints at all. Oh, and you unlocked your bootloader right? (You can get root and recovery without unlocking the bootloader - I assume you did but I didn't see a mention of it in your post so thought I would make sure)

B.T. dubs CWM Touch will probably work fine, just make sure its a 6.x version. If you are planning on going to 4.2 make sure its one of the versions listed in the 4.2 recoveries thread or higher as 4.2 does some funky shit to your internal SD if you don't have an updated recovery because of the multi-user support.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> A responsible user who owns up to their n00bishness? *Gasp* I'm in shock. Not on my internets!
> 
> Anyways, quick wrap-up of the 20 or so other threads of these that seem to crop up every week or two (along with "Just came from a GNex" or "S3 vs GNex")
> 
> ...


If I pinned threads, I would pin this. Unfortunately, I don't pin threads.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> If I pinned threads, I would pin this. Unfortunately, I don't pin threads.


When the next "tell me what ROM I should use" thread pops up, link to this, heh.


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> When the next "tell me what ROM I should use" thread pops up, link to this, heh.


Seeing as I have a new phone now I will probably be more active than I was in the past. I will certainly keep an eye out and make sure to point any I see in this direction. Once I get settled in I would be willing to put together a quick q&a or faq post with relevant information if a mod/admin would be willing to sticky it. (With appropriate credit to the sources of course.)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Aroth said:


> Yeah, I unlocked the bootloader. Just checked the recovery version and its v6.0.1.2. If I ever decide to try out a 4.2 rom (or if our TW base gets updated) I will make sure to upgrade to the latest version of CWM Touch first. Stayed with the default CleanROM kernel for now, if I decide later to experiment with different kernels how complicated is it? Basically I'm just wondering if I would have to wipe data/factory reset, or just wipe the caches.


Kernels are easy-peasy. Usually its a flash with no wipes. I habitually wipe caches after flashing a kernel as I've heard to do so from various kernel developers. Don't know if its necessary, I have flashed a kernel with no cache wipes and it seemed to work fine. Nonetheless, no data wipe or anything extraordinary is needed, quite painless.


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Kernels are easy-peasy. Usually its a flash with no wipes. I habitually wipe caches after flashing a kernel as I've heard to do so from various kernel developers. Don't know if its necessary, I have flashed a kernel with no cache wipes and it seemed to work fine. Nonetheless, no data wipe or anything extraordinary is needed, quite painless.


Kewl. Thanks again for the help.


----------

